# Sucker Fishing



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

We are really slamming the suckers on the Grand, and they are finally moving up into the small creeks. Time to break out the spears! I probably caught a total of about 100 suckers in 3 days last week and this week should be even better. Tight lines


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

what do you do with them?


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

no lead said:


> what do you do with them?


WHAT!!!!!You can fry them/smoke them/can them/eat them! Good Shiite! Aside from being bony,white suckers taste GREAT![they could give bluegills a run if it weren't for the bones!] Besides,they taste better than steelhead!(for REAL!)


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

suckers are delicious. like em in patties with some breadcrumbs and hot sauce and olive oil to hold em toghether. cooked in a small fring pan, seared quickly, um um good as they used to say in the soup commercial

i like using red worms on a tiny aberdeen hook. man them are some good eating fish and fun to catch. saw some neighbors trying the neighborhood creek that flows inna the big river and they were sure having fun.

me, i am waitin for pike season to reopen. i like a strong tasting fish and battered pike from a cold water lake that is good stuff

the lil woman gets mad cuase i also like mackeral from the can. makes great patties when u can't catch fresh fish. but it sure does stink!


----------



## jgoss1205 (Aug 30, 2008)

axisgear said:


> WHAT!!!!!You can fry them/smoke them/can them/eat them! Good Shiite! Aside from being bony,white suckers taste GREAT![they could give bluegills a run if it weren't for the bones!] Besides,they taste better than steelhead!(for REAL!)


Are you kidding me?:lol:?? suckers:fish2: better then steelhead, never heard that one before


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

jgoss1205 said:


> Are you kidding me?:lol:?? suckers:fish2: better then steelhead, never heard that one before


Some peopl think trouts are strong tasting. I think the fattier a fish is, the strong-er that it tastes.

Suckers taste mild like a white-fish. I like fatty tasting fish like mackeral. To me, I want my fish to taste like FISH, not like blande chicken. but, i will eat any fish even the su-shi but only when some-body else is buying. 

But I wont eat old mud- faced carps. Those fish are growtesque and taste like a mud-pie. Be-cause our suckers are clean-water suckers, they taste good to me but it is just my opinion! To each they're own!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I am with you about suckers tasting better than steelhead.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

:lol::lol:


----------



## bobo21 (Jan 7, 2009)

so you just fillet then like any other fish but i assume there are bones that you grind up and make fish patties?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Not that I enjoy suckers(really haven't eaten too many) but for the most part steelhead really aren't very tasty. Fresh skams off the piers aren't too bad, but once they hit the river Im pretty much [email protected] And if I do kill one, into the smoker it goes.


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

canned sucker is awesome! way better than steelhead. sucker patties will blow away salmon patties. only bad thing about suckers are the bones,but the canning process takes care of that.


----------

